# Paint Thickness Gauge Recommendations



## Jag_Andrew (Jul 6, 2016)

Could anybody recommend me a decent paint thickness gauge? I've had a look online and there's so many to choose from! 


Andrew

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Like with most things it's down to how much your willing to spend. If your a weekend warrior spending £200+ on a gauge you use maybe once a year can seem excessive. 

I think as long as it comes with testing plates you know it's going to be accurate.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

And what you want it to do - some read different metals, layers etc.

As above mine is a dead basic one I bought cheaply on the 'bay and gets *very* little use 

This thread reminds me, I must dig it out and check the batteries aren't leaking 'snow'. :wall:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Bought one of these...










Used it twice and now it won't read Fe block so have no faith in it.

Disappointing as not the type of kit you use every day.

Basically no chance of after support I'm told by supplier (it's over a year old) as it's from China.


----------



## Jag_Andrew (Jul 6, 2016)

I'd probably say that I was a keen enthusiast... I've detailed a few cars now and was looking to invest in a gauge to give me confidence detailing older cars. I'd probably spend up to £100 on a decent one as it would get used

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppy1888 (Oct 2, 2014)

I was looking at this one from the Clean Your Car website reduced to £150.
A lot of money to spend for a weekend warrior but might come in handy when looking at buying a used car to see if it's had any paint work done that you might not be aware of. 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-accessories/paint-thickness-gauge/prod_781.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppy1888 (Oct 2, 2014)

This one seems popular on some of the detailing websites 
£200
http://www.paintdetective.com/new_special_offers.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jag_Andrew (Jul 6, 2016)

Many thanks for the advice hoppy 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I got one on eBay that seems to work pretty well. I posted it on here before when somebody asked. It's the CEM DT-156









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## feeler (Mar 16, 2010)

Plus one for the paint detective. I have one for a few years now and never a problem with it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

Another paint detective vote here, had mine a while and it’s great!!


----------



## rodrigogsi (Aug 19, 2012)

I have an EC-770 for two years. Works fine and have all features needed to work with polishing such average, memory and lots of record readings. Just always give attention to the correct calibration, independing on the gauge you have.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

MBRuss said:


> I got one on eBay that seems to work pretty well. I posted it on here before when somebody asked. It's the CEM DT-156
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this, used it once pretty accurate. Went to use it over the weekend batteries have leaked and now will not power up.

Any help, advise anyone?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

If you can take it apart and clean it, you might be able to revive it. Sometimes you just need to get rid of the corrosion off the terminals. It depends how and where to the batteries have leaked. If there's a circuit board that's been exposed to the electrolyte it could be knackered I'm afraid.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

steelghost said:


> If you can take it apart and clean it, you might be able to revive it. Sometimes you just need to get rid of the corrosion off the terminals. It depends how and where to the batteries have leaked. If there's a circuit board that's been exposed to the electrolyte it could be knackered I'm afraid.


Thank you, will give this a go as I read on the web to spray contact cleaner all over and let it dry out completely.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

MBRuss said:


> I got one on eBay that seems to work pretty well. I posted it on here before when somebody asked. It's the CEM DT-156
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Russ
I'm in the market for a decent PTG but not a full time detailers type. What is this one like? Any good for the money? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd recommend the paint detective. 
As an amateur, it tells me what I need to know (the clearcoat thickness) and for 200£, I didn't have to sell any of my organs to afford it


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

wyliss said:


> Hi Russ
> I'm in the market for a decent PTG but not a full time detailers type. What is this one like? Any good for the money?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Jon on Forensic Detailing is going to review this soon and also talks about them. You may want to watch it.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Saul beat me to it!


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I've just subscribed to his channel. Superb!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I would say which ever one you get make sure it is supplied with a bit of steel and a bit of aluminium and various thickness gauges.

Even if the device is not spot on you will see how far out it is and be able to adjust in your mind the actual reading.

I have a paint detective that I got on here through a group buy.


----------

